# 3 Hours of hell



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

So - bought some stuff to get the car looking good and also to protect it.










Washed the car then went over with the black hole product - supposed to reduce the paint swirls but didn't notice a major difference - ah well...

The went all around with the paste - like this product as goes on well and gives a nice deep shine (might be able to see in the photo's below):














































Overall - fairly happy with the results 

Cheers


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks like a very tidy example you have there! Did you use a machine polisher to apply the black hole? It does improve its effectiveness over old fashioned elbow grease (I use the same products - very good combination at a reasonable price).


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Black hole via machine will give you a better finish but only fills in the minor imperfections and they are still there underneath.

If you like good filler glazes, try something like Clearkote Red Moose.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

jamieh said:


> Looks like a very tidy example you have there! Did you use a machine polisher to apply the black hole? It does improve its effectiveness over old fashioned elbow grease (I use the same products - very good combination at a reasonable price).


Thanks and yes - elbow grease was used.
Will try my polisher next time :roll:

Cheers


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

darylbenfield said:


> Black hole via machine will give you a better finish but only fills in the minor imperfections and they are still there underneath.
> 
> If you like good filler glazes, try something like Clearkote Red Moose.


Live and learn... machine next time!
Will try a filler glaze next time and see how that looks (by machine again?)

Cheers


----------



## peachy2501 (May 12, 2015)

Looks good!!


----------



## Groundhog (Jan 16, 2007)

I use black hole on a slow speed with my DA and it works very well for me.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Groundhog said:


> I use black hole on a slow speed with my DA and it works very well for me.


My DA only has one speed - will have another go soon when I next have time.
Looking to do the door micro switch tomorrow :roll:


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Looking good!
Get some tyre blackener on the tyres and some autosol on the tailpipes to really finish it off!


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Looking good!
> Get some tyre blackener on the tyres and some autosol on the tailpipes to really finish it off!


Blacken wheels - I don't think so..............


----------



## Coisty06 (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice mate, I pick my black one up tomorrow, can't wait to get stuck in


----------



## PJ#74 (Feb 20, 2015)

Little tip when using Autosol on exhaust tips...

Prior to application, use some AG Tar Remover to give a good deep clean. It shifts those black deposits with ease.

Apply Autosol with "0000" ultra fine wire wool and if you have one, buffer ball on the end of a drill, or a MF cloth folded into a long strip and buff the pipes like a shoe shiner.

Remove the diffuser for better access.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Coisty06 said:


> Very nice mate, I pick my black one up tomorrow, can't wait to get stuck in


Cheers (just saw your post).
Hope you are enjoying your black TT


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

PJ#74 said:


> Little tip when using Autosol on exhaust tips...
> 
> Prior to application, use some AG Tar Remover to give a good deep clean. It shifts those black deposits with ease.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip - will give it a go sometime soon

Cheers


----------

